

TG Video: Fusion io - the power of 1000 hard drives in the palm of your hand  - KiwiNige
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/34065/135/

======
noonespecial
Hmmm. I could replace the disk drive I have now and it would be 1000 times
faster, but it would cost $20,000. Ouch.

I do think non-volatile memory is the way of the future, but maybe not quite
yet. The 80 gig model however might make an excellent swap/scratch drive for
not too much money. If only I could get in in my eeepc. :)

~~~
stcredzero
Even a 10 Gig drive would be tremendously useful. At $30/Gig, this would mean
that you could install your OS and one multiplayer game for $300. Lots of
people would buy it just for that. Video editing would be another use.

~~~
wmf
I would assume that video editing is a mostly sequential workload and thus
would do better on conventional drives. You can get 10 1TB drives for the
price of one Fusion io card.

------
wmf
Now if only they could ship that huge backlog of orders.

------
sygzzy
That's what she said.

